# Best Hybrid to fill Gap between 3 Wood and 4 iron



## Britishshooting (Aug 8, 2018)

Looking at purchasing the new 818 H2 after a decent demo session when titleist were at my club.

Any advice on best loft between 17 or 19 degree?

I'm trying to bridge the gap between my 3 wood (13.5 degree) and 4 iron, I'd say there is around a 50 yard gap to fill.

Typically 4 iron distance is circa 210 yards
3 Wood distance is usually around 260 off deck (280 off tee)

I do currently have a 3 iron which I strike well but I just want something to replace it that allows a little more forgiveness and more confidence with long shots into a green.

I know which shaft and set-up suits me best, I'm guessing the 19 degrees would be an ideal option or is it worth having the additional distance of the 17 degree and choke down where necessary?

With the surefit I could always increase the loft of the 17 to make it bridge the gap right?


----------



## jim8flog (Aug 8, 2018)

I would go with the 19.

Back when I used to hit 3 irons (TM) I found a 19 TM rescue was a perfect match to a TM 3 iron.

I currently carry a TM 19 to replace the 3 and Titleist 816 set at 24 to replace the 4. I did have the less lofted Titleist but found I hit it slightly worse then the TM so it was sold.


----------



## merv79 (Aug 9, 2018)

Agree that 19 is a better option and you can always loft it down a bit if you prefer, i think you will get a bit more control with the 19 degree over the 17 degree.


----------



## jusme (Aug 9, 2018)

I would also go with the 19 over the 17. I have a 20 deg and an 18 in the same club. The 20 I hit sweet almost every time. The 18 not as consistent. The higher loft will be easier to hit and can be lofted down on the occasions you need it. 

I also have a 13.5 3 wood and a 16 deg hybrid. The distance between them is too little. I think you may find similar with a 17 and your 3 wood.


----------



## Britishshooting (Aug 9, 2018)

19 seems to make good sense!


----------



## bobmac (Aug 9, 2018)

Britishshooting said:



			Looking at purchasing the new 818 H2 after a decent demo session when titleist were at my club.

Any advice on best loft between 17 or 19 degree?

I'm trying to bridge the gap between my 3 wood (13.5 degree) and 4 iron, I'd say there is around a *50 yard gap to fill*.
		
Click to expand...

Thats a huge gap to fill with just one club.

What loft is your 4 iron?


----------



## Britishshooting (Aug 9, 2018)

The 4 iron is 24 Degree.

I'm happy playing knock down shots etc with a hybrid when I need to be the shorter end of the gap, I'd like to also be close to 3 wood distance where possible. The 3 wood is great off tee or if a good lie but brutal if the lie is not the greatest.

If i get the 17 degree I could change the loft to circa 18 degree and have some middle ground between the two options. the 19 degree I could get down to 18.25 degree. 

I don't know where else I could lose a club as I'm a decent hitter of the ball most par 4's are sub 100 yards in so I don't want to sacrifice any wedges, majority of par 5's reachable with a driver and long iron (hybrid wanted where this isn't the case).

Current Bag:

- Driver
- 3 Wood
- 3 Iron (To be replaced with hybrid)
- 4 Iron to PW
- 52, 56, 60 Wedges
- Putter


----------



## merv79 (Aug 9, 2018)

Have you considered changing to a more versatile 3 wood, 15 degrees for example? I imagine your 3 wood distance must be very close to driver distance, if you had a slightly higher lofted 3 wood you would still get good distance off the tee with more versatility from the fairway and rough.

If I was you i would go with driver, 15 deg 3 wood, 19 hybrid then 4 iron.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 9, 2018)

Titleist T MB 2 iron are very nice and better than a hybrid for a good golfer.
17 is prob best but thatâ€™s a big gap maybe a 5 wood to match your 3 wood would be a good fit.


----------



## Britishshooting (Aug 9, 2018)

merv79 said:



			Have you considered changing to a more versatile 3 wood, 15 degrees for example? I imagine your 3 wood distance must be very close to driver distance, if you had a slightly higher lofted 3 wood you would still get good distance off the tee with more versatility from the fairway and rough.

If I was you i would go with driver, 15 deg 3 wood, 19 hybrid then 4 iron.
		
Click to expand...

I hit my driver between 315 and 325 usually, poor shots can be closer to the 300 yard mark. The 3 Wood was a difficult decision and having recently purchased I don't want to part with it. It's a club that really suits the course I play meaning I don't reach danger spots I'd hit with the driver but gets me close to them and on the green still with a wedge or short iron on most par 4's at my club. I could raise the loft a little and bring the yardage down which would then reduce the gap between the 3 wood and 4 iron i suppose!

So definitely one to consider. I may raise the loft to 14.5 degree and see how I do with that in terms of distance.


----------



## Britishshooting (Aug 9, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			Titleist T MB 2 iron are very nice and better than a hybrid for a good golfer.
17 is prob best but thatâ€™s a big gap maybe a 5 wood to match your 3 wood would be a good fit.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know why but I get hooky with the TMB 2 iron. Probably a mental block


----------



## merv79 (Aug 9, 2018)

Britishshooting said:



			I hit my driver between 315 and 325 usually, poor shots can be closer to the 300 yard mark. The 3 Wood was a difficult decision and having recently purchased I don't want to part with it. It's a club that really suits the course I play meaning I don't reach danger spots I'd hit with the driver but gets me close to them and on the green still with a wedge or short iron on most par 4's at my club. I could raise the loft a little and bring the yardage down which would then reduce the gap between the 3 wood and 4 iron i suppose!

So definitely one to consider. I may raise the loft to 14.5 degree and see how I do with that in terms of distance.
		
Click to expand...

Nice!
Sounds like a good plan sticking with the strong 3 wood!

19 degree hybrid does seem to be a good option then, or if you wanted a club that is 15-20 yards longer than 4 iron you could even go with a 21 deg hybrid.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 9, 2018)

Stick a 19 hybrid in there.   you must hit a 3 and 4 iron well over 200 yards as it is.


----------



## Britishshooting (Aug 12, 2018)

Thanks all, went with the 818 H2 19 Degree in the end, i'll fiddle with loft here and there to see which suits best.


----------



## User 99 (Aug 13, 2018)

You sound like a fair player, surprised you'd be asking on an internet forum.


----------



## Britishshooting (Aug 13, 2018)

RandG said:



			You sound like a fair player, surprised you'd be asking on an internet forum.
		
Click to expand...

Literally never owned a hybrid in my life, and been out of the game for a while, Good to see what others are doing.


----------



## Britishshooting (Aug 13, 2018)

Well knackered that up, picked up some 716 MB blades over the weekend which are custom fit to my specifications and Iâ€™m creaming them and itâ€™s completely chucked out my gapping. The 818 has lost its place in my bag now really.

I suppose it will be useful out of the rough or poor lies.


----------



## Andy (Aug 13, 2018)

Britishshooting said:



			Well knackered that up, picked up some 716 MB blades over the weekend which are custom fit to my specifications and Iâ€™m creaming them and itâ€™s completely chucked out my gapping. The 818 has lost its place in my bag now really.

I suppose it will be useful out of the rough or poor lies.
		
Click to expand...

I'll give you Â£50 for it ðŸ˜ ðŸ˜‚


----------

